# GTR Magazine 2007



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Some pics from today....left early due to developing a nasty cold  *sneeze*

I only took a small point & shoot camera, so not very good. I hope the others will post their pics, which undoubtedly be a lot better than mine!

Despite feeling lousy I had a good time. And it was good to see a few familar faces too 

So anyways, the pics:

My son testing the strength of the ProStock Racing Demo Car's spoiler. The Garage owner said it would hold two adults safely! 










Awesome piece of kit it is too. :smokin: I don't have a pic, but the engine is set back in the chassis for better weight distribution. 


















Check out the custom badges on this GTR:


















The small side "GT" badges were done in a similar fashion.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*some more...*

















































































































































That's all folkes!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wow! what an amazing turnout. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for the pics, nice eye candy there!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Dave, Didnt see you around though I did arrive at 11 AM so a little late.

Here are some from my batch to share with you...


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the pic...
help me a lot in my project.
neway cool pic.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

great pics there


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

*Questions....*

Great pics , thanks for posting them up !!!

Does anyone know who makes this bonnet?










And also who makes these front fenders?










Appreciate any help :thumbsup:


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

any more pics of the bayside blue r34 with the deep dish bbs wheels?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The new 324 kit from Bee*r was there then:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Twin charged Bee*r R324?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Was the Z-Tune that was there a Customer car or the Nismo car?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

There were 2, one had a 565 on it, is that the one you are talking about?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> Awesome piece of kit it is too. :smokin: I don't have a pic, but the engine is set back in the chassis for better weight distribution.


So was it rear wheel drive only then?

Great photos buy the way, cheers for posting them.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This is the last set of pics from me. I hope you all like the (147) pics, sorry, this
thread should come with a 56k warning, for those of you poor souls that are still 
on it!! I guess you can tell that those of us fortunate enough to have made the
trip had a great time.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, god damit, I didn't make it there . . :flame: 
Absolutly great pictures there from all of you guys:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
wow wow wow ..........................ahhhhhh:runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Aaargh! I should have gone regardless of the other commitments...

Great photos guys - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome pics guys, thanks for posting. 

Looks like a good day out, some great GTRs there


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

great photos!

any info on that "twin charged BeeR324"?

is it super and turbo charged?


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Amazing cars and great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

jasonchiu said:


> great photos!
> 
> any info on that "twin charged BeeR324"?
> 
> is it super and turbo charged?


This is the only other photo I have of it. I do not have any other info either.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

wow!!!

i have no words to describe this....
this must have been awesome being there!!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I WANT that new Beer R 3234 kit, looks lovely from the side/rear


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> I WANT that new Beer R 3234 kit, looks lovely from the side/rear


The sides and rear are the normal BNR32 kit that they produce and they've had it available for a very long time


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Dave/Adam/Paul - Great pictures ! 

I had a sit in the ProStock car and it's a serious bit of kit, full on race car.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Kanzen said:


> Dave/Adam/Paul - Great pictures !
> 
> I had a sit in the ProStock car and it's a serious bit of kit, full on race car.


That car is insane, maybe some serious competition for Mine's?
Shige said the car will not be ready until next year. Also, the shop
has its grand opening in Nov, located in Saitama. Perhaps we should
organize a trip.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

hyrev said:


> That car is insane, maybe some serious competition for Mine's?
> Shige said the car will not be ready until next year. Also, the shop
> has its grand opening in Nov, located in Saitama. Perhaps we should
> organize a trip.


The Mine's GT-R is still a road car though. That Prostock car is custom one off everything ! I don't think any of it is for sale though, at least not yet.

I'd be interested in going there for a look too when they open.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

The Prostock Racing BNR34 is very impressive. :smokin:

According to the owner it is the first BNR34 to have the engine pushed back in the chassis. Still a little unclear how they did it, 'cause if I understood right the sump is still in the original position?! The car is completely stripped though, weighing about 1,100KG's and pushing out 700PS. Should go pretty well then


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> Check out the custom badges on this GTR:


Bean, can you source these for your car? I wonder if Robson can do this for you?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> The sides and rear are the normal BNR32 kit that they produce and they've had it available for a very long time


Cheers mate :wavey: How's your beastie coming along ?

MIGUEL / MATTY - Price on the above please !!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Superb pics guys. Makes our National Skyline meet look like a normal sunday gathering at a pub somewhere...
I just love the way the Japanese are so proud of their Skylines.
That Knight Magic R33 GTR (either millenium jade or silica breath) look absolutely stunning. A real monster looking car. Reminds me of Daves' garage bomber.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Cheers mate :wavey: How's your beastie coming along ?


No worries, the only reason I knew was because I've been tempted by their BNR32 kit for mine too, but I'm having strange feelings about turning my BNR32 into a BNR324 with their latest R324 kit that uses an R34 bumper and bonnet... :chuckle: 

My R324 is on hold for the next couple of months as I've got a kitcar I need to build and sell off to pay for more parts (mainly a new engine... not an SR20 though )


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Dont suppose you've got any better pics of them do you Brynn ?

I'm tempted by them and a few other goodies for a winter makeover  Matty's getting me a price right now, LOL.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

amazing pics mate!!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Dont suppose you've got any better pics of them do you Brynn ?
> 
> I'm tempted by them and a few other goodies for a winter makeover  Matty's getting me a price right now, LOL.


Bee*r BNR32 kit
Bee*r R324 II bumper and wings


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

I was a GT-R magazine subscriber since I brought My GT-R from JAPAN back in 1998 when I discovered it with other JAPANESE Sports cars magazines and videos back at the trunk.
I was wishing to have one among them I hope I can be there next time with my GT-R to Impress the world!:chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Bee*r BNR32 kit
> Bee*r R324 II bumper and wings


Your a star, thanks mate 

Not sure about the front end conversion but I like the sides & rear !


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Bean, can you source these for your car? I wonder if Robson can do this for you?


Funnily enough - that is one thing that had never occured to me :chuckle:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Stunning pictures:bowdown1: 
Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Demon Dave said:


> The Prostock Racing BNR34 is very impressive. :smokin:
> 
> According to the owner it is the first BNR34 to have the engine pushed back in the chassis. Still a little unclear how they did it, 'cause if I understood right the sump is still in the original position?! The car is completely stripped though, weighing about 1,100KG's and pushing out 700PS. Should go pretty well then


Didn't the old all carbon wide-bodied Amuse R34 have the engine moved back some too? 

Do the Prostock guys have a website?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I really like the look of this, :thumbsup: 










Excellent pic`s again.


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

sparks said:


> Great pics , thanks for posting them up !!!
> 
> Does anyone know who makes this bonnet?


i would also like to know the make of this hood. anyone?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Amazing pix guys!!!!!

Looked like a great event to attend. Would've loved to have been there. 

Shout out to Paul! What up Bruh?!?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, still here in Japan. When are you coming to visit?



usagtrpilot said:


> Amazing pix guys!!!!!
> 
> Looked like a great event to attend. Would've loved to have been there.
> 
> Shout out to Paul! What up Bruh?!?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

hyrev said:


>


My dream, a Skyline paradise:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
Thanks for share them, mate


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

OMG that is some event. The pictures are amazing thanks for sharing them and some of the gtr 33's looked crazy :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Thanks for the comments, still here in Japan. When are you coming to visit?


I wish.. 

Bout to retire from the Navy in Feb. and am moving to Atlanta. You need to come check me there next year @ NOPI!!! :clap:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

digitalboy40 said:


> Didn't the old all carbon wide-bodied Amuse R34 have the engine moved back some too?
> 
> Do the Prostock guys have a website?


This is from the flyer I got, but it doesn't look ready yet:

www.prostock.co.jp


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great work on the pix. Thanks for the posts. It definitely looked like a top day out with a lot of quality machinery. Those limited edition BBS LMs on the black R34 look sensational!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

hipogtr said:


> Those limited edition BBS LMs on the black R34 look sensational!


Seconded. Isn't that the Do-Luck Demo car? Or another similar car?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome pics there guys than you for showing them.
Class Paul as ever. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mick


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for the pics, stunning cars and parts, inspirational!


----------

